# Lakers Rumors: Robert Horry, Paul Pressey, Mark Madsen among Byron Scott’s assistant coach candidates



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Per Twitter. Thoughts? 

My thoughts? Big Shot Rob!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Apparently Gary Payton, too. 

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24638483/report-gary-payton-is-a-candidate-for-bucks-lakers-assistant-coach


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> Per Twitter. Thoughts?
> 
> *My thoughts? Big Shot Rob*!


exactly


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Horry is a no-no. He seems to have an issue with Kobe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I like them bringing in Horry. One if the great winners this league has ever seen. He can bring in a lot of championship experience.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It'd be interesting for one the coaches of the Lakers to have a son on the Celtics, if nothing else.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Nate "Dogg" McMillian?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Nate "Dogg" McMillian?


If they're hiring any Dogg, its the Mad Dog.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I propose a all-former Laker staff.

Byron Scott

Robert Horry
Gary Payton
Mark Madsen
Larry Drew
Pat Riley


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

I suggest Smush Parker, Samaki Walker, and Luke Walton.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

scdn said:


> I suggest Smush Parker, Samaki Walker, and Luke Walton.



Okay let's be realistic. That wouldn't be fair to the rest of the league.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

scdn said:


> I suggest Smush Parker, Samaki Walker, and Luke Walton.


This is weird because the first two are clearly a joke and the third guy probably would be a decent coach. He is Bill Walton's son after all.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Luke has been mentioned as a potential candidate for DFish's staff and yes he's the kind of gym rat who has lived and breathed the game since he was a kid who winds up being a good coach


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't forget Mike Penberthy, John Celestand, and Tierre Brown. They are all qualified candidates to fill out the associate head coaching positions. Obviously, Lakers would have to present an attractive buyout offer, as they are not going to come cheap.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Don't forget Mike Penberthy, John Celestand, and Tierre Brown. They are all qualified candidates to fill out the associate head coaching positions. Obviously, Lakers would have to present an attractive buyout offer, as they are not going to come cheap.


Penberthy has Ricky Rubio, Paul George, Jarue Holliday and Evan Turner amongst his clients. Not sure what buy out would be involved since he runs a private facility.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Penberthy has Ricky Rubio, Paul George, Jarue Holliday and Evan Turner amongst his clients. Not sure what buy out would be involved since he runs a private facility.


Didn't know Penberthy leveled up to become an agent.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Didn't know Penberthy leveled up to become an agent.


He's a private shooting coach


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> He's a private shooting coach


Shooting coach?! Why didn't you say so! No shit, he needs to be on Byron's staff then. Work on Johnson, Kelly, and Boozer's jumper.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Lakers Rumors: Robert Horry, Paul Pressey, Mark Madsen among Byron Scott’s assistant coach candidates*

I was similarly confused when people suggest DFish for our head coaching job.

Why do yall want Horry or Payton? Two guys with no notable coaching experience to my knowledge. 

Maybe Horry, who has been coached by both Phil and Pop, but that's the best part of his resume. I didn't even know dude was ever interested in coaching. He never struck me as a super high BBall IQ kind of guy except when it came to choosing which centers to play next to. 

I'm an absolute "no" on GP. World class asshole whom I still haven't forgiven for 04'.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> I was similarly confused when people suggest DFish for our head coaching job.
> 
> Why do yall want Horry or Payton? Two guys with no notable coaching experience to my knowledge.
> 
> ...


Having Horry and Payton as associate head coaches is just a novelty. I think a lot of people are being sarcastic, but I can't tell.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

novelty? that makes my head hurt, there are ex-players coaching on every bench in the league


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Byron Scott just informed me on twitter that he'll have the coaching staff finalized next week. Byron and I are cool like that... 


> @Lakers: [email protected] The coaching staff will probably be finalized in the next week. Stay tuned. #AskByron


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^lol...didnt you have Kobe or some other famous baller respond to you as well a while ago?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> ^lol...didnt you have Kobe or some other famous baller respond to you as well a while ago?


I've had Pau Gasol, Ron Artest, Matt Kemp, and Jerry Hairston JR all tweet at me at various times. I'm kind of a big deal... Lol


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I've had Pau Gasol, Ron Artest, Matt Kemp, and Jerry Hairston JR all tweet at me at various times. I'm kind of a big deal... Lol


^^ You lucky bastard.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @ramonashelburne: Lakers expected to add well-respected assistant Jim Eyen to Byron Scott's staff, sources tell ESPN. He was last w/ Kings.


Anybody know anything about him??


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

MojoPin said:


> Horry is a no-no. He seems to have an issue with Kobe.



What happen between them?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Byron Scott just informed me on twitter that he'll have the coaching staff finalized next week. Byron and I are cool like that...


so Byron lied to you?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @LakersNation: Byron Scott has finally announced his staff: Jim Eyen, Paul Pressey, Mark Madsen, Larry Lewis, and Thomas Scott. http://t.co/SLuq7xALoI


There's one spot available that may go to Igor Kokoshov.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

joudre said:


> What happen between them?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No idea. The only thing I know is there are media reports out there that suggest Horry downplaying Kobe's ability to make others better. One came out last year.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Mark Madsen, who worked as a player development coach for the team last season, has been promoted to a full-fledged assistant. Also on Scott's bench will be Jim Eyen, who was formerly with the team under coaches Pat Riley and Mike Dunleavy.
> 
> Scott has also added Paul Pressey as an assistant. Pressey worked with Scott both with the Cleveland Cavaliers and New Orleans Hornets (now Pelicans).
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/laker...yron-scott-coaching-staff-20140916-story.html


----------

